# Lieferzeit Rose the Bruce



## Nfcc (3. Juli 2017)

Habe mir letzte Woche das Rose The Bruce bestellt laut Onlineshop in 4 Wochen verfügbar. Dann kam der Knaller als die Auftragsbestätigung kam musste ich mit Schrecken feststellen das der vorläufige Montagetermin der 30.10.2017 sein soll.

Da angeblich einige Teile nicht Lieferbar seihen.
Nur komisch das die Konkurrenz die Räder raus schicken kann ohne das ein Kunde jetzt mindestens 4 Monate warten muss.

Hab mein Fahrrad dann zum Saisonende wenn nichts mehr geht und schon längst die 2018er Modelle bestellbar sind


----------

